# SQUIDS, sound the ZK alarm



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Grabbed the mail today and was taken completely by surprise by Matt, SoCalOCMatt of the dreaded ZK...he, well, he destroyed me...this was one of those hits where the cigars just speak for themselves...so take a look










Yeppppp...look at those beauties










are you serious Matt???....Does that mean what I think it means?? (well aged 8))

amd thats the Matt note we have all come to know.....

BTW...Matt is in the town that is right next to my town! Looks like a herf will be in order in the near future....Thank you Matt, this made my week...absolute surprise, you crazy Zks haven't seen nothin' yet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

yeah squid alarm, bwahahahahahahahahahahahaha that aint gonna save ya


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

A herf in ther future sounds like a good plane to me. Enjoy those sticks brother. Oh, and yea, the label is the date so that one is Oct '08


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WTG Matt.......you show those Squids!!

oh hear is there alarm:hurt:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Matt is a sick [email protected]!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> A herf in ther future sounds like a good plane to me. Enjoy those sticks brother. Oh, and yea, the label is the date so that one is Oct '08


I'm tryin to squeeze in the Sunday SoCal herf this Sunday, but this is an insane next week or so for me....

I figured that was the date,,,that is something I have never had, a Isom monte with that much age on it, and its not going to last very long in the humi lol


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> WTG Matt.......you show those Squids!!
> 
> oh hear is there alarm:hurt:


Benny...best...avatar...ever! Lmao


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

ZK's be warned. If you know what that is, you already know you're running out of time!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> ZK's be warned. If you know what that is, you already know you're running out of time!


What is that.....all I see is a small box with a X in it. The joys of work computer restrictions....

Look at my AVATAR.....NA NA NANA NA


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Benny...best...avatar...ever! Lmao


Thanks Brother-In-Arms.....I had to look to outside sourcing to get it done.....turned out F'n hilarious!!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

HAHAHAHA........Thom is comin home soon boys, then we will have one of the baddest dudes around back on our home soil.....mwuhahahaha

you get here safe Thom!!!!!

oh and Ben, I do have to admit that avatar is damn funny bro


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> oh and *Benn*, I do have to admit that avatar is damn funny bro


Fixed it for ya!! Thanks....I knew you guy would approve :BS


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Day-YUM!!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice looking sticks Joe, Matt snuck that one in on you. Rest assured that this wont be tolerated.

Benn, Awesome avatar. Hilarious. My daughter saw it and asked what the bull was doing. Thanks!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

max gas said:


> Nice looking sticks Joe, Matt snuck that one in on you. Rest assured that this wont be tolerated.
> 
> Benn, Awesome avatar. Hilarious. My daughter saw it and asked what the bull was doing. Thanks!


Com'on.....every child knows what pooping is....


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Sweet sticks, Matt... and a deserving brother. Well done you ZK rebel scum!

Joe, enjoy the sticks!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> ZK's be warned. If you know what that is, you already know you're running out of time!


Oh Damn... the doomsday clock... we're all screwed.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> Oh Damn... the doomsday clock... we're all screwed.


nah...he is just blowing smoke up our butts......like you squids always do


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> nah...he is just blowing smoke up our butts......like you squids always do


Hmmm... you might ask Shawn about how much smoke blew up his mailbox.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> Hmmm... you might ask Shawn about how much smoke blew up his mailbox.


He is over dramatic some times j/k......he lived to bomb another day didn't he?


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> He is over dramatic some times j/k......he lived to bomb another day didn't he?


LOL. Well, I suppose life support counts... sort of...


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice.
:tu


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

This stuff just keeps getting better! I love this place!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

I'd be mad about a squid getting blown up by a llama but I'm too busy drooling over that Monte from 08. Great hit Matt!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> I'd be mad about a squid getting blown up by a llama but I'm too busy drooling over that Monte from 08. Great hit Matt!


you can quit drooling now...it longer exists...it just got nubbed, and DAAAAMNN it was good

Thank you again Matt...that was a first for me but now i must search for more.........looky looky....a vintage section


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> you can quit drooling now...it longer exists...it just got nubbed, and DAAAAMNN it was good
> 
> Thank you again Matt...that was a first for me but now i must search for more.........looky looky....a vintage section


I'd like to take this moment to offer a eulogy to Joe's wallet. It was a good wallet and served him well, but unfortunately Matt introduced him to a vintage Monty and the rest is history.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> I'd like to take this moment to offer a eulogy to Joe's wallet. It was a good wallet and served him well, but unfortunately Matt introduced him to a vintage Monty and the rest is history.


thank you Dan, I appreciate that, but because of this site, my wallet was on its last leg anyway, i think we all saw this coming....no matter how much you are expecting it, its still sad though


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> Com'on.....every child knows what pooping is....


Oh, I thought it was a llama's older brother that was stupid enough to use a bomb as a seat .


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Squid's, Zk's......Their all the same, Their all just a bunch of ZK-Squid-Llama's. Nice hit Matt!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> I'd like to take this moment to offer a eulogy to Joe's wallet. It was a good wallet and served him well, but unfortunately Matt introduced him to a vintage Monty and the rest is history.


As is usually the case......ound::BSound:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

From one great BOTL to Another !!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> I'd be mad about a squid getting blown up by a llama but I'm too busy drooling over that Monte from 08. Great hit Matt!


how many llamas have you been blown up by,Dansquid....4?....5?

'08 was a great year for cc's in general,so drool away...my Llama brother SoCal"blow them Squids up"Matt done blow'd up one good

enjoy that Edmundo,Joe


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> how many llamas have you been blown up by,Dansquid....4?....5?


Not by as many as I've personally blown up.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Danfish98 said:


> Not by as many as I've personally blown up.


Atta boy, Dan!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Atta boy, Dan!


I haven't mailed out your side of the "FLICKS AND STICKS PASS"

I'd keep my mouth shut if I were you Derek! :spit:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Not by as many as I've personally blown up.


What you squiddo's don't get...and I am not surprised...is that ZK doesn't just "retaliate"...we plan, we plot, we make sure that there can be NO improvements on the bomb before we decide to blow shit up...where as, you squiddo's (if the Oldmso54 bomb taught us anything) just grab out of the bottom of your humi's and ship. You fellas have a lot to learn about bombing before you can lay claim to being the best...and over taking ZK's spot at the top of the food chain. :bolt:


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> What you squiddo's don't get...and I am not surprised...is that ZK doesn't just "retaliate"...we plan, we plot, we make sure that there can be NO improvements on the bomb before we decide to blow shit up...where as, you squiddo's (if the Oldmso54 bomb taught us anything) just grab out of the bottom of your humi's and ship. You fellas have a lot to learn about bombing before you can lay claim to being the best...and over taking ZK's spot at the top of the food chain. :bolt:


We definatley do not just grab and ship, I know I personally taylor each and every bomb to the target as I know all my squid bretheren do as well. You will see in the next few months capt chewahahahahahah the truth.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

(I know Josh...I just like busting the Squids ball....)


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Great new Avatar Kipp......


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Big Bull said:


> I haven't mailed out your side of the "FLICKS AND STICKS PASS"
> 
> I'd keep my mouth shut if I were you Derek! :spit:


:embarassed::tape2::ask::nono::mad2::yell::spank::thumb:


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> :embarassed::tape2::ask::nono::mad2::yell::spank::thumb:


I know you aren't talking about me!!!:attention:<=you


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Well the old ZKs talk a big game, but apparently we made quite an impression...seein as they almost all have our logo in their avatars....thanks for the support boys!:thumb:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> Well the old ZKs talk a big game, but apparently we made quite an impression...seein as they almost all have our logo in their avatars....thanks for the support boys!:thumb:


support? nah more so comedic relief, cant help but giggle everytime i see that silly little bomb, I cant help it, its just so cute and non-threatening.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> Well the old ZKs talk a big game, but apparently we made quite an impression...seein as they almost all have our logo in their avatars....thanks for the support boys!:thumb:


No worries....it's my Avatars pleasure you poop you guys out:BS

Besides.......it took 4 groups merging to get you guys to where you are today....seems like you need all the simi-support you guys can get...

just sayin....


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> (I know Josh...I just like busting the Squids ball....)


I know you are just busting some balls...:boink:


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

joshbhs04 said:


> I know you are just busting some balls...:boink:


what are you trying to say _squid_


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

joshbhs04 said:


> We definatley do not just grab and ship, I know I personally taylor each and every bomb to the target as I know all my squid bretheren do as well. You will see in the next few months capt chewahahahahahah the truth.


I think it's only fair to refer everyone to page 9, post 133 of my post on the squid carnage. My loyalties to my brethren ZK & my from the heart thanks to everyone who bombs or has bombed me, but if that pic doesn't confirm a bomb targeted specifically to me.... then well...not sure what does.

I just looked at it again and drooled a little!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> No worries....it's my Avatar*'s* pleasure you poop you guys out:BS
> 
> Besides.......it took 4 groups merging to get you guys to where you are today....seems like you need all the simi-support you guys can get...
> 
> just sayin....


ftfy:thumb:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> ftfy:thumb:


oh no please dont start with editing for grammer and spelling, because i dont follow of those rules. oh wait i just used a period, how about that.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

kapathy said:


> oh no please dont start with editing... oh wait i just had a period, how about that.


How about that... :twitch:

oke:

:smoke:


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> BTW...Matt is in the town that is right next to my town! Looks like a herf will be in order in the near future....


you should show up to the herf tomorrow


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

why you little...... havent you learned by now that this is not a good week to pick on me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

kapathy said:


> oh no please dont start with editing for grammer and spelling, because i dont follow of those rules. oh wait i just used a period, how about that.


That was just a little jab because he corrected me on the spelling of his name....I spelled it "Ben", though he spells it "Benn".........Just a little joke that I wanted to see if anyone would catch, I'm as guilty of grammatical and spelling errors as anyone...just being a smartass


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Vicini said:


> you should show up to the herf tomorrow


i'm going to try for sure...very hectic next few weeks for me, I've got a deal closing Monday at midnight that I am working on (and have been since freakin January) so I am tryinf to make time...this one may not be possible though:x


----------

